

Mobile Friendly or Mobile Foe? Top Obstacles to Mobile Shopping - michaelguar
http://mobile1st.com/mobile-friendly-or-mobile-foe-top-obstacles-to-mobile-shopping/

======
richkaplan
Mobile rules in local search!

